# Mothers Day - Sydney



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Probably pushing [email protected]#$ up hill here, but as my kids are with the ex on Sunday I thought I'd try to get out somewhere.

Anyone out there at a loose end as well? Any suggestions? Last day of the Comp (did that help) :? :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Mothers Day a week before Forster and you want me to go fishing. Uh uh!

Little wind both days. Get out on the wobbly. Sorry I can't join you


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Mum will forgive me so middle harbour is the go..... time place..?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

just getting the all clear finalised but i will probably paddle over from watsons bay and meet you.
do you think you will be starting at balmoral?

kerry


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll be late on the water as I have to drop girls off at their Mum with their 'surprise' breakfast in bed.

So I can meet anywhere. OTE and Kraley any ideas on locality. I need a Kingy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

balmoral suits me, i'll paddle over from camp cove and have a look around middle head on the way

what time

Kerry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it may be 7.30 ish by the time i get there, but i will be coming

kerry


----------

